# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  Connecting to Sql Server without Sql Server instance running

## apro

Hi, I would like to know if an application that I wrote on my local computer can connect to an Sql Server database (.MDF) remotely by loading Sql Driver from my local computer so I don't need Sql Server instance running neither locally nor remotely

I hope my question is clear

Thanks in advance for your reply

----------


## rmiao

Can't do, need sql engine to make db online.

----------


## apro

> Can't do, need sql engine to make db online.


This is Intranet setting. What I am trying to do is put the MDF file on a disk in a Network Attached Storage (NAS) so evryone on the intranet can access the database from their Desktop or Laptop. So the question is what do  I need in the User computers to access the MDF stored in the NAS

Thanks

----------


## skhanal

You can't open MDF file from a user computer. Only SQL Server engine can open this file. You can put the file in NAS as long as SQL Server service account can read it, the clients will use SQL Query tool or driver to connect to the SQL Server engine and read data.

----------


## rmiao

Sql server works different from Access completely.

----------

